
Why Are All “Star Wars” Movies the Same? - evo_9
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/why-are-all-star-wars-movies-the-same
======
dudul
OTOH, when you produce 8 movies for the same franchise, how is it not the
expected result?

I think Star Wars fans should just make peace with it, look at each trilogy as
a separate unit, and not as a never ending recycling of a concept designed to
squeeze out as much cash as possible.

~~~
simonblack
_a concept designed to squeeze out as much cash as possible._

The films are merely advertising for the merchandising. That's where the real
cash is.

~~~
dudul
Good clarification, that's what I meant of course. Thanks for making it more
explicit.

